# Rainbird 5000/1800 heads



## Grassmasterwilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Need to replace some broken heads at my house. Usually go with the 5000/1800 heads. Anything else a better value?

Also need to change out some 1800 nozzles. Most are pc or fc abs have the 15van fixed or adjustable. Since all are either half circle or full circle I will replace with more accurat distance heads(5 or 8 feet).

Am I good?


----------

